# Is my tank overstocked?



## Crister13 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a 150g tank with a male bird wrasse, blonde naso tankg, honeycomb grouper, snowflake eel, and a niger triggerfish. Is my tank overstocked? I have around a 3' sump with skimmer, caulerpa, and I have about 110lbs of LR (I will be getting more) if my tank isnt overstocked, wat fish could I get? If it is, how could I help?


----------



## Crister13 (Jun 28, 2011)

Please just give your opinions.


:fish:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't help because I don't have SW tanks, but good luck (I'm sure one of our SW folks will see this eventually) and welcome to the Forums


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That tank got overstocked with just one of those fish in particular. You have to leave room for growth when considering stocking density.


----------



## Crister13 (Jun 28, 2011)

Which one? The naso, because I know they get large. If I can keep water quality good, what fish can I keep for life?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmmm... The Naso DOES get way too big, but that's not it. The bird wrasse should stay just small enough for that tank, the and niger trigger is fine; BUT which one of your two remaining fish make the largest mess of the five??? :idea:


----------



## Crister13 (Jun 28, 2011)

Grouper. If I can keep water good, then will it be fine (they max out around1')


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yep! The naso has to go, and the grouper will most likely have to go as well. Not immediately, but sooner than later.

Do you have pictures of the tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They'll be okay for a couple of years, actually, so no need to panic, but yes, before you know it you're going to have a problem.


----------

